# Wtb aluminum or street signs



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Looking for a sheet of aluminum or street signs. Need them for the floor of a boat. Canton


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I found some at stargate metals here in Columbus, $ weight of scrap aluminum
they have full sheets of new thin diamond plate 4x8 sheets reasonably priced
I got my sign's for about 8.00 a piece ,at stargate
I do see them at the flea market , usually 20


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

DHower08 said:


> Looking for a sheet of aluminum or street signs. Need them for the floor of a boat. Canton


slesnick sells new aluminum sheet they have a web site with their prices


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Trying to avoid the new prices


----------



## markw620 (Jun 15, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> Trying to avoid the new prices


I have a fairly large piece at my Sign Shop. What thickness and size do you need?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

markw620 said:


> I have a fairly large piece at my Sign Shop. What thickness and size do you need?


Pm sent


----------

